# Key West Lobster & inshore



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted this before but it has gone. I am going to Key West October 22nd - the 27th. I have the option to rent a flats boat and a deep V. I do not know that area at all b/c I always stay in the mid to upper keys so I was hoping for some good inshore spots or some lobster #'s. I am only at 50% on renting the boat b/c of my lack of knowlege of key west so if any of you know some good inshore/lobster guides please pass their info to me. Thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bullshark said:


> I posted this before but it has gone. I am going to Key West October 22nd - the 27th. I have the option to rent a flats boat and a deep V. I do not know that area at all b/c I always stay in the mid to upper keys so I was hoping for some good inshore spots or some lobster #'s. I am only at 50% on renting the boat b/c of my lack of knowlege of key west so if any of you know some good inshore/lobster guides please pass their info to me. Thanks


Sorry, I don't have first-hand info on a particular guide, but I'd definitely say go the guided route. You might end up spending a little more $ but not tear your hair out trying to figure it all out from scratch. Those guys know what they are doing.

Good luck, looking forward to a report,
Alex


----------

